# Can´t boot FreeBSD 10 ESXI 5.5 HP 380 G5



## timski (Apr 1, 2014)

Hello,

Today I created a new test VM in ESXI 5.5 with the following specs see below:

HP 380 G5
20GB disk
2 GB mem
1 core 2 virtual sockets 

After boot this system i get in a few seconds the following screen see attachment.

I have tried 3 images but every time I get the same screen.

FreeBSD-9.2-RELEASE-amd64-dvd1.iso
FreeBSD-10.0-RELEASE-i386-dvd1.iso
FreeBSD-10.0-RELEASE-ia64-bootonly.iso
FreeBSD-10.0-RELEASE-amd64-dvd1.is


How can I fix this problem?

Best regards,
Tim


----------



## SirDice (Apr 2, 2014)

Don't use IA-64, it's not the 64 bit version you want. IA-64 is specifically for Intel Itanium processors, which is a completely different 64 bit beast.


----------

